# June 2010: Flashlights you bought this month?



## BigBluefish (Jun 1, 2010)

I WILL NOT BUY A FLASHLIGHT OR ACCESSORIES IN JUNE 
I WILL NOT BUY A FLASHLIGHT OR ACCESSORIES IN JUNE
I WILL NOT BUY A FLASHLIGHT OR ACCESSORIES IN JUNE ...:shakehead


----------



## Daylight (Jun 1, 2010)

OLight SR90, i love it!!


----------



## 777 (Jun 1, 2010)

BigBluefish said:


> I WILL NOT BUY A FLASHLIGHT OR ACCESSORIES IN JUNE
> I WILL NOT BUY A FLASHLIGHT OR ACCESSORIES IN JUNE
> I WILL NOT BUY A FLASHLIGHT OR ACCESSORIES IN JUNE ...:shakehead


oh my... good luck haha


----------



## COAST (Jun 1, 2010)

HDS Ra CLicky Executive 140


----------



## nanomu (Jun 1, 2010)

-Peak Eiger 10180
-PhotonFanatic Luce

Given it's only the first day of the month, I'm really in trouble now, aren't I?


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Jun 1, 2010)

BigBluefish said:


> I WILL NOT BUY A FLASHLIGHT OR ACCESSORIES IN JUNE
> I WILL NOT BUY A FLASHLIGHT OR ACCESSORIES IN JUNE
> I WILL NOT BUY A FLASHLIGHT OR ACCESSORIES IN JUNE ...:shakehead


 

I'm right there with you. Last couple months have over exercised my pp account.

Let's see who folds first.


----------



## tolkaze (Jun 1, 2010)

Chauncey Gardner said:


> I'm right there with you. Last couple months have over exercised my pp account.
> 
> Let's see who folds first.


I'm in.... I WILL NOT BUY A FLASHLIGHT OR ACCESSORIES IN JUNE


----------



## richardcpf (Jun 2, 2010)

I think more Xeno flashlights models are coming this month 

I stopped buying flashlight since starting this year, buy couldnt hold it and ordered a Farka, also built 2 xpg lights with dx diy kits, C6 and C2


----------



## soli (Jun 2, 2010)

Well I didn't manage very long. Placed an order for a 4 sevens Quark AA2 in Neutral just so I can lego the head onto a single AA I already have.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jun 2, 2010)

I lasted all of a day of June before ordering a Surefire E2L and 3 new Dereelight P60 XP-G R5 drop ins for various hosts I have on the way.


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 2, 2010)

im game!

well.. sorta..

I WILL NOT BUY morethanoneortwo FLASHLIGHTS IN JUNE!

I WILL NOT BUY morethanoneortwo FLASHLIGHTS IN JUNE!

I WILL NOT BUY morethanoneortwo FLASHLIGHTS IN JUNE!

(i didnt buy any last month! so i am entitled to get one atleast!) 

possible failures to "will not buy":

the liteflux 2xt. (still. every month i fight against it, about an year now)
the quark neutral run mini aa. (very likely at this moment)

parts: 
preon 1 body (the warm tint preon2 is nice and i kinda want the 1cell body)
eneloops. AA and AAA.


----------



## kelmo (Jun 2, 2010)

I just purchased a M60 MC-E for my C2...


----------



## calipsoii (Jun 2, 2010)

Haven't bought anything yet, but DID get notification that 4sevens.ca shipped by QminiAA WW. It'll be my first warm light. 

Right now trying to convince myself that I need my first neutral white light. Currently eyeing the TK20. What do you guys think?


----------



## oldways (Jun 2, 2010)

Surefire M6


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jun 2, 2010)

calipsoii said:


> Right now trying to convince myself that I need my first neutral white light. Currently eyeing the TK20. What do you guys think?



I have had my Fenix TK20 for about two weeks now and I absolutely love it. It's durable and once you see the wilderness at night via a non-cool white LED like the TK20's neutral white LED, you'll wonder how you ever used a cool white LED before. The neutral white (and to go a step further, warm white) LED just makes all those colors come alive.

The TK20 is the most durable flashlight that I have come across for less than $50. The best price that I could find was at 4Sevens with the CPF discount code. It's not a fancy light since it doesn't have all the bells and whistles like various flash modes and a crenelated bezel, but it just _works_. Countless CPF members have deliberately tried to destroy their TK20s and they all completely failed in their quests. I'm convinced that the TK20 cannot be destroyed.

I say go for it and take the neutral white plunge!


----------



## calipsoii (Jun 2, 2010)

Heh, Locoboy you make justification too easy, stay the heck away from me after payday please. 

Add a TK20 (in yellow, of course) to the list of lights I've bought so far this month!


----------



## ninemm (Jun 2, 2010)

Surefire E1e HA-BK.


----------



## skyfire (Jun 2, 2010)

LOL theres always next month to stop the addiction

just ordered a few neutral white XP-Gs from 4sevens. 123-2T, AA-2T and preon2.

and now, "I will not buy anymore flashlights this month!!! and the next!"

oh crap, got a buddy's birthday coming up next month, hmm which kind of light would he like.


----------



## BigBluefish (Jun 2, 2010)

ninemm said:


> Surefire E1e HA-BK.


 
:thumbsup:

My favorite incan. 

Everyone should own one.


----------



## ninemm (Jun 2, 2010)

I already have a vintage teardrop E1e in Satin Gray. Wanted to get this one so that I can put my Milky KL1 Floodmaster head on it and run an RCR123. 

Edit: And then I can run the Aleph flared CR2 body with the BK E1e head for an ultra small form factor. Can't wait for everything to arrive.


----------



## fixitman (Jun 2, 2010)

Dang 4sevens threw me off the wagon. Managed to go the entire year so far with no new lights. Now he gets this limited run of neutral 4c/d tint xp-g's. 
2aa tactical nw Will be my new light for work
2aa standard nw For my Bug out Bag
MiNi aa x 2 nw One for EDC, one for ???
Preon2 nw just had to have it.
And a blue preon for my sister
$253 worth of lights in ONE DAY. So much for resisting the urge.

Now that I am buying lights again, Not getting some new Zebralights is going to be tough!


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jun 2, 2010)

calipsoii said:


> Heh, Locoboy you make justification too easy, stay the heck away from me after payday please.



I'm always glad to help out! :devil:


----------



## bstrickler (Jun 3, 2010)

I just bought an E01, and a Z41 from Lightknot on Tuesday. Loving it already. Haven't decided what to do with the Z41 yet, though.

~Brian


----------



## photonstorm (Jun 3, 2010)

Preon 2 with XP-G R4 Neutral white


----------



## dannyk (Jun 3, 2010)

Quark mini 123 ti
Quark mini 123 black
solarforce l1200r
bought parts for a mag85
mag623 turnkey inbound


----------



## tolkaze (Jun 3, 2010)

tolkaze said:


> I'm in.... I WILL NOT BUY A FLASHLIGHT OR ACCESSORIES IN JUNE




I fail... and 4sevens are evil, wicked, devious, brilliant, awesome people... for making me buy some warms


----------



## compnaut (Jun 3, 2010)

I've made several purchases just recently (have been researching through CPF for a whlie in preparation).

Bought MagLED 3d and 2AA package from costco (thanks to CPF I knew which were the newer Rebel equipped ones...they had old and new mixed up).

Bought Fenix E20 and Fenix LD20. I really like the LD20 a lot. I had no idea how much nicer the beam would be than the maglites, and how much better that nicer beam would be for seeing things at night).


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jun 4, 2010)

It arrived yesterday and OMG I love it:


----------



## bobjane (Jun 4, 2010)

Just purchased a Haiku.

It came with a free addition to my sig.


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Jun 4, 2010)

tolkaze said:


> I fail... and 4sevens are evil, wicked, devious, brilliant, awesome people... for making me buy some warms


 
 All of 3 days tolk!

Still holding firm, but getting mushy about a p60 host & a few Cu Maratac's:sigh:, the warm Qmini CR2.....


----------



## tolkaze (Jun 4, 2010)

Yah, thats what got me in the end... the warm CR2... also got a warm preon, and a NW preon (pre-order)

I will sell some lights in a week or two to balance out the karma


----------



## manitoe (Jun 4, 2010)

The Ra Clicky 170 has been on my mind for weeks, I finally gave in and placed the order moments ago. Now comes the hardest part... the waiting. I'm so excited, I'll soon have my first Clicky! A few months ago I was still in the "how can anyone spend more than $70 on a light??"-phase, and look at me now... 

I also have a Zebralight SC50 on the way, hopefully it will arrive soon and keep me busy until the Clicky arrives.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 4, 2010)

Trustfire Z1 molle... I'll post in next months thread when it gets here.:laughing:


----------



## Ronin28 (Jun 4, 2010)

I told myself I wouldn't make any Flashlight purchases during the month of June...Than 4Sevens announced the limited-run Neutral-White R4 bin run they are doing...dangit...

So, I'll be pre-ordering the Preon II NW, the Quark AA^2 Tac. NW, and the Quark 123^2 Tac. NW. 

Dangit!!!


----------



## kito109654 (Jun 4, 2010)

Just like all of you, I'm eyeing a few lights... The Paypal account is ready but what's gonna make the cut.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Larbo (Jun 4, 2010)

I just pulled the trigger on a Ti L35 HID with diffuser lenses


----------



## karlthev (Jun 4, 2010)

A Griffin in the mail, ordered a Xeno Cube V6 in Titanium and received a Docter Optics Aspherilux midi LED.



Karl


----------



## Larbo (Jun 6, 2010)

Second for this month... Ordered a Quark 123x2 warm.


----------



## DeeFff (Jun 6, 2010)

I WILL NOT BUY A FLASHLIGHT OR ACCESSORIES IN JUNE
Quark NW Preon 2
I WILL NOT BUY A FLASHLIGHT OR ACCESSORIES
Quark NW AA^2
I WILL NOT BUY A FLASHLIGHT
Quark NW Mini AA
I WILL NOT BUY
Zebralight SC50
I WILL NOT
Zebralight SC30

I WILL

-Don


----------



## TECENG (Jun 7, 2010)

Although I got on the list a couple of months ago, my "Pocket Rocket" (6th run SST-50 with 18650)from Download is finally en route.

But since I cannot wait that long, I decided to pull the trigger on a light on the oppposite end of the spectrum: a McGizmo Sapphire.


----------



## asfaltpiloot (Jun 7, 2010)

Maglite XL100
http://www.maglite.com/maglite_xl100_led.asp

and 3 elcheapo 3 watt led camping flashlights on evilbay as giveaways.


----------



## ninemm (Jun 7, 2010)

Custom stubby mag made by cpf member saltytri.


----------



## kelmo (Jun 7, 2010)

I just got a killer deal on a M3T on the Marketplace. I now have all the M series Surfires, M2, M3, M3T, 12ZM, and the mighty M6!


----------



## ninemm (Jun 7, 2010)

kelmo said:


> I just got a killer deal on a M3T on the Marketplace. I now have all the M series Surfires, M2, M3, M3T, 12ZM, and the mighty M6!



Where's the only M series I own, the M4?


----------



## Tempest UK (Jun 7, 2010)

kelmo said:


> I just got a killer deal on a M3T on the Marketplace. I now have all the M series Surfires, M2, M3, M3T, 12ZM, and the mighty M6!



M4 and M1?


----------



## redbike (Jun 7, 2010)

Just ordered a 6P in gray ano with a P61 today. Last week it was a Quark 123 Turbo. Eneloop system arrived today. Would like to think I can be reasonable this month, but there's this da#ned thread about the Ra Clicky that I keep looking at, and it's keeping me awake at night...


----------



## ToNIX (Jun 7, 2010)

Turn-Key MD2 with M61 drop-in, high/low switch ring.

I CAN'T WAIT TO GET IT


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 7, 2010)

Haiku XP-G BB Warm
Malkoff M61
Surefire Z2-S


----------



## kelmo (Jun 8, 2010)

ninemm said:


> Where's the only M series I own, the M4?


 
I'm counting the 12ZM as the M4.


----------



## kelmo (Jun 8, 2010)

kelmo said:


> I'm counting the 12ZM as the M4.





Tempest UK said:


> M4 and M1?



You got me on the M1!


----------



## BigBluefish (Jun 8, 2010)

Ha Ha!

Made it through the first week. 

But the Quark 2 x 123 neutral tactical is calling me... 

Must....resist.

I'm sure they'll have some left in July, right?


----------



## sjmack (Jun 8, 2010)

I made it through May, but I didn't make it through June unscathed.

Just ordered an E2DL.


----------



## ninemm (Jun 8, 2010)

sjmack said:


> I made it through May, but I didn't make it through June unscathed.
> 
> Just ordered an E2DL.


 
Glad to see you back sjmack! I sold my Nitecores :mecry: :laughing: The E2DL should be pretty sweet you picked up!


----------



## BillG (Jun 8, 2010)

Awaiting the Stanley 5watt spotlight ($40)

Also the Rom RC-29 light. 

Going for throwers this month!


----------



## Curias (Jun 8, 2010)

Finally was able to place an order for an M61.

Now I just need to decide on which host to put it in.

Thinking either a C2 HA or an E2D with a VME head.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 8, 2010)

Sigh... ok, post number two. 

I was happily minding my own business while waiting for delivery of a Black Cat HM-01 HA-II OSRAM I ordered from DX for a measly $8+ when I surfed the net looking for something to read.... Woe to me, I found this site! Now 4Sevens have a few of my $ as I prepare to wait for the delivery of a Quark MiNi 123! I did get the Black Cat in the mail today and I'm pretty pleased with the weight/light output for such a cheap little light. Yes, there are plenty of artifacts, yes it has a green tint but for a cheapo pocket carry, I'm quite pleased. 

Now if only I could loose interest in flashlights...... 

Oh yeah, and I also ordered a Maha 9000 charger..... to go with the other 37 chargers I already have.........:sick2:


Regards

Christian aka

Kaptain "One.... is never enough" Zero


----------



## sjmack (Jun 8, 2010)

ninemm said:


> Glad to see you back sjmack! I sold my Nitecores :mecry: :laughing: The E2DL should be pretty sweet you picked up!



YOU WHAT!? :sick2: I take a week hiatus, and you get rid of those beautiful swissbiancos?

I can't wait for the E2DL. I should be picking up an M60F for my 6P sometime soon also.


----------



## ninemm (Jun 8, 2010)

sjmack said:


> YOU WHAT!? :sick2: I take a week hiatus, and you get rid of those beautiful swissbiancos?
> 
> I can't wait for the E2DL. I should be picking up an M60F for my 6P sometime soon also.


 
I know. What was I thinking. :thinking: Got a nice Milky and some other stuff with the proceeds though.  Catch and release is where it's at, for me anyway.


----------



## StickThatClutch (Jun 9, 2010)

Just got my Maratac AAA in the mail. Brings my modest collection up to 4 lights. You guys are bad news.


----------



## gt_mule (Jun 9, 2010)

Thought about a KX4, but after some reading I think I'll got with an SST-50.

Almost too much info here for a newbie to digest.


----------



## BillG (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Stickthatclutch..... welcome aboard.

Just be glad you don't collect watches or firearms or custom made knives.....then you would be in the poor house like some of us!! 

Or do you??

Bill


----------



## kito109654 (Jun 9, 2010)

Just ordered a Nailbender drop in, now I need to pick a host. 


SST-90 @ 3000K :twothumbs I'm looking forward to a wall of warm light. 

I'm off to order the Pila IBC and some 18650s now.


----------



## fishhead (Jun 9, 2010)

I held out until today and I fell hard - I bought a Gatlight :twothumbs


----------



## StickThatClutch (Jun 9, 2010)

BillG said:


> Hey Stickthatclutch..... welcome aboard.
> 
> Just be glad you don't collect watches or firearms or custom made knives.....then you would be in the poor house like some of us!!
> 
> ...



Luckily I've been good about not buying knives (only have a Kershaw Leek for EDC and a BM Griptillian for other tasks). And so far no firearms.

But do have various other hobbies that are a money suck. Namely photography equipment and restoring an old car ('74 BMW 2002tii)...

Wow, I really need to get back to studying for the bar exam so I can pay for all these hobbies. 

Thanks for the kind words Bill. You guys have been a wealth of knowledge for this budding hobby.


----------



## kito109654 (Jun 10, 2010)

kito109654 said:


> Just ordered a Nailbender drop in, now I need to pick a host.
> 
> 
> SST-90 @ 3000K :twothumbs I'm looking forward to a wall of warm light.
> ...



Picked a host. Oveready custom HAIII black 6P with smooth black stainless bezel, ultra clear lens and McClicky tailcap. I'm excited...my first Surefire and my first custom light.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeez, I ordered a Quark MiNi just a few days ago.... now PayPal sez I've paid for a Quark 123(2) as well..... and I haven't even gotten my MiNi yet! I think I need to put my tin foil cap back on my head.... this is surely MIND CONTROL. 

Regards

Kaptain "I never met a flashlight I didn't like" Zero


----------



## jacktheclipper (Jun 10, 2010)

Third iTP A3


----------



## jacktheclipper (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh yeah , and an led dropin for a minimag and another twofish lockblock......


----------



## ninemm (Jun 10, 2010)

Picked up a Mag C modded by member Saltytri. Cut down and w/an xp-g r4. See it here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/278096

Also, have a KL1 going off to Milky.


----------



## parker2520 (Jun 10, 2010)

Ra clicky and Surefire lx2. Only the beginning...


----------



## Lunis (Jun 10, 2010)

I bought a Quark AA2 Tactical R5 edition

waiting delivery....anyone know how long it will take to get to Toronto Ontario Canada???

not much longer i hope ordered june 03


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 10, 2010)

Son of a Colonel_Zilch! (Wishfull promotion thinking)...... After ordering that dang, useless, Quark 123 MiNi.... I had to order a Quark 123², R5 Edition and thought I was done.. but no....... a Preon 1 with the optional button switch reared it's ugly head....... Then.... when I least expected it....... Out sprang a Fenix E01 Olive Finish! To make matters worse..... I hear the siren song of an Quark AA tube.......(sigh)...... Is there any hope for me whatsoever? Honestly? Or am I stuck, infected by the insidious desease "Flashlight-acquisition-disorder", or is there a chance of breaking free?


Regard

Kaptain "Lost in a quagmire of Lumens" Zero


----------



## grunt12g (Jun 11, 2010)

well I just bought an Fenix E20 today. Can't wait for it to come. My first serious flashlight.


----------



## kito109654 (Jun 11, 2010)

kaptain_zero said:


> Son of a Colonel_Zilch! (Wishfull promotion thinking)...... After ordering that dang, useless, Quark 123 MiNi.... I had to order a Quark 123², R5 Edition and thought I was done.. but no....... a Preon 1 with the optional button switch reared it's ugly head....... Then.... when I least expected it....... Out sprang a Fenix E01 Olive Finish! To make matters worse..... I hear the siren song of an Quark AA tube.......(sigh)...... Is there any hope for me whatsoever? Honestly? Or am I stuck, infected by the insidious desease "Flashlight-acquisition-disorder", or is there a chance of breaking free?
> 
> 
> Regard
> ...


 
4 posts and you're screwed.


----------



## *Dusty* (Jun 11, 2010)

Lummi Raw NS, 20/200, warm tint, 2 blue trits, 2 green, will fit a GITD oring to the head :wave:

Pimp my Flashlight style....


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 11, 2010)

T1A Titan at the Blade Show. 

It must be some type of strange affliction; perhaps an addiction to photon emitting PN junctions and anodizing :green:.

'Stop me before I light again... Bwa Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha...' :devil:


----------



## Lunis (Jun 11, 2010)

IT ARRIVED!!!!!










YAY!!!!

Ryan


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 11, 2010)

i have met my predicted quota of this month.

quark mini aa neutral.

and for a friend quark preon2 neutral.

and as added bonus, preon1 body. for me but i could sell it to my friend too. 

lets see if i need to buy something else this month.

something like itp headlamp. and the sst50 mg pli. and the itp a3 again. but. no.. i dont "NEED" them. so i try to resist.


----------



## bbot (Jun 11, 2010)

EagleTac P100C2

Arr she be bright.


----------



## soli (Jun 11, 2010)

*Dusty* said:


> 2 blue trits, 2 green, will fit a GITD oring to the head :wave:



Did you get it custom drilled for 4 trits?


----------



## *Dusty* (Jun 11, 2010)

soli said:


> Did you get it custom drilled for 4 trits?




I asked, Rob said he'd deliver and I've no reason to believe he won't :thumbsup:

As soon as it arrives I'll get some pics up for y'all :naughty:


----------



## shipwreck (Jun 11, 2010)

Picked up two Eagletacs and a Coleman Max


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jun 12, 2010)

I recently ordered and received a Solarforce L2 with flat Bezel, and an Dereelight XP-G R5 3-mode drop in for it. Click for larger views:


----------



## sjmack (Jun 12, 2010)

I just ordered a BNIB Malkoff M60F


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jun 12, 2010)

M1 and M6

I figure if I have the smallest and the biggest, I don't need the ones in the middle right... right... :ironic:


----------



## It01Firefox (Jun 14, 2010)

I finally recieved my QMiNi CR2 WW that I ordered last month plus I just got a SF M4.


----------



## kito109654 (Jun 14, 2010)

My Nailbender SST-90 and Oveready bored and type III HA 6P showed up and are now united in beautiful perfection.


----------



## stallion2 (Jun 14, 2010)

from Shiningbeam...a Romisen RC-C8 II focusable

from HDS...Ra Clicky, Ti bezel, flat button, 170lm emitter


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 14, 2010)

Saw a EX10 at the Marketplace and had to scoop it up.

Also pre-ordered a 3 mode Neutral XP-G E Series Drop-in


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 14, 2010)

A Malkoff MD3 Wildcat... yes that is number 2 for this month


----------



## calipsoii (Jun 15, 2010)

Guh, bad month for me:
- received QminiAA WW
- received TK20
- ordered a Maratac Cu
- pre-ordered a Quark 2AAT NW

The last one is actually a bit much for one month so I'll be taking a break after this. After my TK20 arrived yesterday and I saw that gorgeous NW tint, I couldn't take the risk of waiting a month and having them all sell out. At least once I get the head I can lego it onto a 1AA body.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 15, 2010)

Gad..... I'm doomed. 

Since my last post, I've received a Maha 9000 charger, so now I've ordered 4x4 packs of Imedion AA's, a Fenix LD15 BLACK. Pre-order, another Fenix LD01 as the first one was taking too long to get shipped....... Then there is the Titanium 8 slot Smart charger and a handful of CR123A primaries from Battery Junction, only to realize later that they have the NITECORE-EZAA-Q5 that I've been lusting after........ lets see... I think I need some other stuff too, meybe some rechargable 123s for my other incoming lights..... a charger or two more..... and lets face it, something else neat or even just mildly amusing !

I'm so screwed......... it's not even funny.......... ship it to my work address... if the missus finds out..... I'm dead! 

Regards

Christian aka

Kaptain "It"s not JUST a flashlight.... it's the RIGHT flashlight...... for the JOB!!!!!" Zero


----------



## double-d (Jun 15, 2010)

Xeno Farka F8, got the 3 mode version. 

Also just purchased another SST-50 drop-in from Supasizefries but guess that doesn't count.


----------



## nanomu (Jun 16, 2010)

Picked up a Maratac AAA SS. Very nice little light!


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 16, 2010)

Not a full light but just closed the deal for a Megalennium!


----------



## ama230 (Jun 16, 2010)

I had got two icon solos and two icon links at lighthound($95 shipped, with free keychain light). AWESOME

Two 36 nichia gs k1 400+lumen($50 shipped, came with a free 15lumen penlite) dropins for two new copper maglite 2dcells($30 shipped)., with fivemega's 6aa-2dcell conversion for both($75 shipped).($155 for 1000+lumens and awesome runtime) Even more awesome.

Then since im a nichia fan i got a unilite that has 2aa minimag style with 5nichia 5mm's. It was expensive since the uk charged 25bucks to ship it.

Then a unilite that has 1aa with a nichia regal with a tir reflector. They call it their tactical lite. I love this bugger and it doeas its job well and i was able to add glow paint around the emitter.

Then two photon rex's from zbattery as my dog chewed my first one and they are awesome on the keychain.

This is not a regular month as i have pretty much completed my wish list and going to get some more xmicros and freedoms as they are unbeatable at batteryjunction.

I had gave out to family recently:
2- photon xmicros
2 - new photon freedoms
1 - icon rogue 2 black
2 - maratac aaa's aluminum(black, silver)
3- countycomm soled lights with nichia gs leds with glowpaint

I have to buy as fast as im giving them away, so you guys understand.... Gotta spread the sickness!!!!:devil:


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jun 16, 2010)

BigBluefish said:


> I WILL NOT BUY A FLASHLIGHT OR ACCESSORIES IN JUNE
> I WILL NOT BUY A FLASHLIGHT OR ACCESSORIES IN JUNE
> I WILL NOT BUY A FLASHLIGHT OR ACCESSORIES IN JUNE ...:shakehead



Just curious - how's this working for you now that the month is half over.

I must have some sort of addiction or something because so far this month I have bought:
- McGizmo Ti-PD
- BB Haiku XP-G Warm
- Mac SST-50 EDC

But at the same time I have sold:
- M6 parted out
- FM 3x17670 battery holders
- FM 2x26500 w/ KT4 head
- SF T1a High CRI mod
- Various other pieces

It has been a high turnover month but in the end I actually spent almost $0 of my own money. So I feel good about it and the wifey approves!!! :twothumbs Which always makes for a happy day.


----------



## Klaatu (Jun 17, 2010)

Never forgot MythBusters' Adam Savage's advice in Popular Mechanics article about how insanely useful having an LED with you is. So after seeing Lowe's advertising Mini Maglite 2AA LEDs on sale for $9.99, couldn't pass up the bargain and drove out to Home Depot for price match plus 10%.

It can't touch my 4Sevens Quark AA² tactical but the multi-mode electric switch (Peak Power - 25 % Power - Blink Mode - SOS) is kind of a kick and it looks sleek. It's become a nice addition to my man purse.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 17, 2010)

Eagletac P20A2, a few duraloops, an Olight M20 which of course I had to get into the Li-ion game with, purchased a charger, some 18650's, 14500's and a few 16340's. 

Oi, got a minimag and solitaire combo for my little sister. 

And an energizer 1w for my girlfriend.
Make that two Energizers, I'm keeping one in my car. 

I'm eyeing a Surefire E1B, but I've already spent waaaaaaaaaay more than I should on lights, this week, anyway.


----------



## chai (Jun 17, 2010)

Two surefire C2 centurion and a Malkoff M61 for me.:twothumbs


----------



## redbike (Jun 17, 2010)

HDS Ra Clicky from the WTS thread :thumbsup:


----------



## NightKids (Jun 18, 2010)

chai said:


> Two surefire C2 centurion and a Malkoff M61 for me.:twothumbs


 
Lovely combination... that's what I'm running at the moment & I love it!


----------



## nanomu (Jun 20, 2010)

- Makita LXT light that came in impact driver/drill kit. I'm reminded of the holy grail of Makita mods.

- A pink Maglite Solitaire.


----------



## 325addict (Jun 20, 2010)

no less than FOUR of those fine WARM white LED-flashlights from 4sevens... as this is a limited edition run, I just HAD to buy them, as they are SOOO good 
Just the very best "incan-imitation" until now...

Timmo.


----------



## parker2520 (Jun 20, 2010)

Received my Maha C9000 a few days ago with eight Eneloops. THEN, I realized I don't have anything to put the Eneloops in so I just had to order a Fenix TK-40. I'm a newbie, as you can see, but man I got the bug....


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 21, 2010)

MiniMag rebel. I pulled the multi mode pill and traded it with another CPFer for his 2D single mode pill.

USA made 110 Lumens for $10

This is my first ever 100% guilt-free CPF purchase:twothumbs


----------



## Chevy-SS (Jun 22, 2010)

Let's see, so far this month I have bought 12 flashlights (mostly as gifts):

FIVE - ITP A3 EOS keychain lights
FIVE - Quark Tactical AA*2
ONE - Preon II
ONE - Surefire P6 (to mod)


----------



## mleaky (Jun 22, 2010)

Nothing special, just a SF G2-TN.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 22, 2010)

Just got the Moddoo low resistance tailcap mod today... heres a pic of the previously mentioned Rebel-MM


----------



## kelmo (Jun 22, 2010)

I just purchased a Milky Tower for the previously mentioned M3T. It should be here by this weekend!


----------



## zwerky (Jun 23, 2010)

Brass version of Mac's SST-50 EDC.


----------



## orchid_guy (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, I wasn't going to buy any more lights. . . . then I went to Bass Pro and saw the small display of surefire's. The M6 felt so nice in my hand that I took it home with me.


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 23, 2010)

No more lights I keep telling myself...well a whole lot of good that did! I was powerless to stop myself from getting Solarforce Skyline II. BUT it was only $30 from ITC! 

Now which way to the rehab/junkie group?


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jun 23, 2010)

orchid_guy said:


> Well, I wasn't going to buy any more lights. . . . then I went to Bass Pro and saw the small display of surefire's. The M6 felt so nice in my hand that I took it home with me.


congrats, it's a beauty.


----------



## redbike (Jun 23, 2010)

Ordered a SF Backup today from my favourite vendor in Vancouver. Still waiting for the 4Sevens Mini 123 which may have gotten eaten by Canada Post.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 23, 2010)

I just got my Mini 123 today (Winnipeg). 4Sevens shipped it on June 9th so that makes it a full 2 weeks and it was sent regular International First Class. If yours got sniffed out by an eager Customs Canada official, expect it to take a few more days... Oh wait... disregard this if you ordered from the Canadian 4Sevens shop. That should only take a week tops from ON. 

Never lost a package via the post office yet and there's been a whole lot of'em. :shakehead

Regards

Christian aka

Kaptain "That's one flashlight down, only 4 more to arrive this month" Zero


----------



## redbike (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah - tracking info on the Cda Post site says it was due for delivery on the 18th, which would have meant one week from Toronto to Edmonton. This Friday will be two weeks. Damn thing could have walked here in that amount of time. Anyway, Eric is on the job and has put a trace on it. Best option (for SF at least) is to use Warriors & Wonders in Vancouver - never had anything take longer than 2 days from there.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm just waiting for the word to send money on a Surefire AZ2.

It's going to kill me waiting for this light, I just know it!


----------



## ninemm (Jun 24, 2010)

Traded my DLC Ti Killer for a LuxV Surefire U2. Eying up some more Surefires to buy. I really tried to stop myself from having just all Surefires, but it seems like an impossible goal.


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 24, 2010)

A Surefire M6 Magnumlight popped up on the Marketplace so I decided to make it mines.


----------



## sjmack (Jun 24, 2010)

Surefire E1E. Yeah, its 15 lumens, but its a badass little light.

And my first incandescent


----------



## Launch Mini (Jun 24, 2010)

ThingNOThing yet. Just waiting for Dave.


----------



## skyfire (Jun 25, 2010)

after ordering 3 neutral tint quarks earlier this month, and still not having them, i couldnt resist, and ordered a peak eiger 10440 brass, neutral tint, lvl 7, medium for my keys. 

if more neutral tint XPGs hit the market, im gonna be in serious trouble.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jun 25, 2010)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Just curious - how's this working for you now that the month is half over.
> 
> I must have some sort of addiction or something because so far this month I have bought:
> - McGizmo Ti-PD
> ...


 
The wifey will now disapprove if she even find out about the cost of the LS20 I just added to the June list.


----------



## mclight (Jun 25, 2010)

Fenix PD30. 2Xcr123
Energizer e2 lithium 1AA
Bushnell 3W luxeon 2AA
Inova X1 1XAA
LifeGear 360 3C
Streamlight PolyTac HP cr123
Inova LED microlight
TechLite 3AAA

yes.. I have it bad.


----------



## nanomu (Jun 25, 2010)

-SF M4, bored for 18650. This thing is bright!


----------



## rckshrk (Jun 25, 2010)

Bought my first Quark, a 123 squared... so Impressed by it, I expect to be posting about a Quark AA model in July's thread.


----------



## Ian2381 (Jun 26, 2010)

Zebralight SC50 Neutral.


----------



## NightKids (Jun 26, 2010)

Quark Mini Warm and it's got quite a nice tint


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 28, 2010)

Received my pair of M6 MagnumLights today


----------



## Larbo (Jun 28, 2010)

A Tactical HID 26 watt, thats 2 HIDs this month. :devil:


----------



## RSW (Jun 28, 2010)

I didn't buy one but I did get a Quark 123 for Dad's Day. :thumbsup:

I am resisting the urge to buy a Ra Clicky Executive......... :naughty:


----------



## calipsoii (Jun 28, 2010)

A *second* Fenix TK20, this time in grey. Had a nasty case of inductor whine audible at arms-length but the kind folks at my local supply store swapped it for a bit quieter one. Dunno what it is, but I just love the weight/tint/throw of this little light.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 28, 2010)

Thought I might make it through the month without a new one, but I finally gave in to the temptation of the QMini AA Warm. The glow is a pleasant change. Definitely a keeper.

Geoff


----------



## NightKids (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah the Quark Mini AA Warm is beautiful... are you thinking of putting a 14500 in there?


----------



## hyperloop (Jun 29, 2010)

none so far, though i did nearly snag a 6P NIB off the CPFMP


----------



## e1sbaer (Jun 29, 2010)

Zebralight h501w is ordered. I'll be using it for reading. The floody beam will be great for that.


----------



## Duglum (Jul 1, 2010)

Sorry, i totally missed that we are in July now. I'll repost in the right thread.

Delete this Post please, Thanks.


----------

